# After passing NREMT- what's next?



## dancelife8712 (Jan 8, 2014)

I took the NREMT this morning- had 70 questions. I checked this afternoon and the nremt website now says when my credentials will expire and my status is EMT instead of candidate (that means I passed right?!?)- I haven't gotten an actual email saying my score or that I passed. I also went and passed the ambulance drivers test today- yay! Now, I'm wondering what to do next. It seems very confusing. My questions are:
1. I got one set of livescan prints done using the dmv form at a sheriff's station and used that form to get my amb. drivers test. Do I have to have another set done separately with a different form for Santa Clara County?
2. How exactly do I certify with the state of CA, is there an application or do I just send in the money order fee?
3. How do I certify with the county exactly? I saw the application form on the website. Do I have to wait until I'm hired to do this? Do I have to have a county cert. even if I work for a private company that is not a county 911 provider?
4. Does it matter whether I certify with the state or the county first?
5. why oh WHY can't the government just make this a one-stop, easy, FREE process??
Any help would be much appreciated- thanks!


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 8, 2014)

The results will be under 'check initial application status.' They don't send emails.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jan 20, 2014)

From CA EMSA:
 After passing the written and skills certification exams, and obtaining a criminal background check, an applicant may be certified through the local EMS agency or through a public safety agency, both of which issue an EMT certification card (They are also known as the certifying entity). Certification is valid for two years from the date of issue and is recognized statewide.

Basically, go to your LEMSA, get an application and pay your fees. Make sure you have all the required documentation or you will be delayed.


----------



## IloveLamp (Jan 20, 2014)

Here is what I did

- Passed NREMT
- Live scan form from dmv for dmv DOJ
 - Also get DL51 ( medical examiner ) H6 and ambulance handbook
 - Schedule an appointment to take test $25
 - Bring to the test a filled out DL52 with green card, Original live scan form
 - Study for test from online flashcards
- Live scan for county DOJ and FBI, found on county website
- I went through sacramento county. 
  - on their ems website for the county I turned in: Live scan form, copies of my certs ( national reg, cert for completion of emt class, cpr/aed, and their application along with my ID and 100 dollars )
- just so you know in California, if you a certified by county you can work any where in California


If you have any questions let me know!


----------

